# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Richiamo decimi residui Srl

## vandamme

Buonasera, 
L'amministratore Unico di una S.r.l. con numerosi soci, con capitale versato per il 25%, può effettuare un richiamo dei decimi residui in modo parziale? 
Mi spiego meglio....L'amministratore, anzichè richiamare il versamento di tutto il restante 75%, può richiamare solo parte dei decimi restanti, ad esempio il 50% del totale residuo, da versare da parte di tutti i soci? 
Inoltre, nella comunicazione di richiamo dei decimi residui, l'amministratore ha una determinata scadenza da rispettare come termine entro il quale i soci devono effettuare il versamento? 
In pratica, si può inviare la comunicazione in data odierna (09/12/2015), con scadenza massima per effettuare i versamenti entro 12 Mesi? o non si può andare oltre un determinato numero di giorni dalla data della comunicazione? 
Grazie mille.

----------


## roby

L'amministratore, se non vuole andarci di mezzo lui in caso di guai, deve chiedere a tutti i soci di versare i restanti decimi non appena le casse societarie necessitano di soldi....(quindi non si parla di scadenze, si parla di necessità)
Non può distinguere tra soci, tutti sono tenuti ognuno per la propria quota, a versare quanto si sono impegnati a versare (davanti al notaio)

----------


## vandamme

Grazie per la risposta. 
Per quanto riguarda la necessità siamo d'accordo. La cosa che non mi è ancora chiara è se il richiamo può essere fatto solo su una parte del credito verso soci. 
Cioè, una srl ha 100.000  di credito verso soci per versamenti  ancora non effettuati, l'amministratore vorrebbe, al momento, richiamare solo 50.000  sei 100.000 dovuti,  mantenendo altri 50.000  di crediti residui. Logicamente il versamento dei decimi verrebbe richiesto a tutti i soci pro quota. 
È possibile procedere in questo modo? 
Nella comunicazione di richiamo ai soci, la data massima entro la quale versare le quote può essere a lungo termine?

----------


## roby

Confermo che il richiamo dei decimi può essere fatto solo su una parte...i richiami (come numero) non hanno limiti...
La data entro la quale i soci sono obbligati a versare i decimi richiesti la decide l'amministratore, il quale deve valutare quando la società ne avrà bisogno... Se la società ne avrà bisogno a lunga scadenza l'amministratore potrà chiedere di versare a lunga scadenza...

----------


## Pierciccio

A fronte di versamenti spontanei di alcuni soci dei versamenti del 75% dei  decimi residui, l'amministratore è obbligato a chiedere anche agli altri soci di versare la loro quota parte o se non c'è necessità può chiederlo anche dopo?
In sintesi, nel richiamare i decimi residui, l'amministratore è obbligato a farlo contestualmente a tutti i soci o può farlo singolarmente e nei tempi che ritiene più opportuno?
Grazie

----------


## roby

Secondo me l'amministratore deve chiedere a tutti i soci di versare i decimi mancanti al momento in cui la società ne ha bisogno... prima ancora per intenderci di indebitarsi ad esempio in banca con un fido o simili...
Poi, usando il buonsenso, una volta che lui amministratore ha fatto il suo dovere e ha chiesto a tutti di versare quanto dovuto, se nelle more solo alcuni procedono e non tutti ma la società non ne ha particolare necessità non succede nulla....

----------

